# Citizenship changes - Information and opinions



## catin (Mar 25, 2013)

*Turnbull new citizenship rules*

Hi guys

Based on the statement from the PM's website:

Strengthening the Integrity of Australian Citizenship | Prime Minister of Australia

it says:



> The reforms will include:
> 
> •Requiring applicants to have lived in Australia as a permanent resident for at least four years (instead of one year at present);


Wasnt it always 4 years? Last year when I checked on the website calculator, it said i 3-4 more years to spend in AU before I could apply for the passport.

Secondly, there is another rumor going around that the processing time to get the passport has been changed from 12 months to 4 years

Is that true too?

Thanks


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

If I'm not wrong, if you've been living here legally in Australia, e.g. as international student, those years are counted. As an example, if you were an international student taking a 4 year course and after graduating you became a PR, then you just need to live here as PR for 1 year to be eligible for citizenship.

It's different story for those who have never lived here before.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

This thread is created to let people aware about the new citizenship policy. 
Previously, people just had to stay 1 year after PR and 3 year beforehand with any eligible visa. With the new policy, everyone must live in Australia for 4 year after their PR. There are people living in there for so many years have been severely affected by this new rule.

<*SNIP*> - *Sorry, no petitions - See Rule 17; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## nightbirdaus (Apr 21, 2017)

*Citizenship changes*



> The Turnbull Government will strengthen Australian citizenship by putting Australian values at the heart of citizenship processes and requirements.
> 
> Our reforms will ensure applicants are competent in English, have been a permanent resident for at least four years and commit to embracing Australian values.
> 
> ...


While other changes are reasonable, the 2nd one is very unfair. Meaning who in on PR for near 1 year, need to wait another 3 years to apply for citizenship.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

nightbirdaus said:


> While other changes are reasonable, the 2nd one is very unfair. Meaning who in on PR for near 1 year, need to wait another 3 years to apply for citizenship.


While I understand and sympathise with those affected, I don't see how you can call it unfair - any country has the right to decide what its requirements for citizenship are, and no country owes any foreigner a quick oath to citizenship.

Four years of PR is still pretty good - you'd need 5 years for the UK, US, Vietnam, France, even more for others, such as 7 years for India and 8 years for Germany. 

Of course, lots of people never get Citizenship in Australia and still live here and travel internationally regularly.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

How is someone severely affected by this ruling?


----------



## roy100 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Stop panicking about the new visa/citizenship changes*

Hi all,

From the past 3 days I am seeing a lot of panic in this forum regarding the new Citizenship rules and the 457 issue. 

The government has replaced 457's with 2 new visas. Lets be honest here, the 457 visa was abused a lot. It needed a change & it got one. Now genuine employees will only come to Australia on the new visas. Its a good thing because there is clarity on this subject now. The occupations removed are almost right. I know some Mechanical Engineering positions have been removed too but hopefully they will be back soon. Remember the list goes by the market. If there is a demand then there has to be a supply. So if your occupation is not on the list, then there are a lot of sub streams in your occupation you could apply for. The main occupations are still on the list and will be there for the near future and hopefully they will increase the list too. Australia is a growing economy & there is always demand for jobs to be filled. 

As far as the Citizenship changes goes, its again the right thing. To become a citizen you need to love your country. So the government has all the right to make sure the right people become citizens. A lot of people are not happy with the 4 year wait but its a good thing because it gives you a hell lot of time to prepare for the Citizenship test. People who have stayed long in Australia must be angry that they can't apply right away but its a wait for a few more years. I'm sure the English test is going to be a formality since everyone has to get good English scores for their visas. Community integration is also a formality.

Yes the new rules are not right for International students & I'm sure the government knows about it. I'm hearing there is considerable pressure from the Uni's on the government to do something about it, maybe we will hear something good for the students soon. Be optimistic. 

Finally lets not forget that Australia has a lower population than UK & Canada. It is a huge country with tremendous potential. Off late a lot of immigrants are moving to Canada & Europe, so maybe, just maybe, there might be a reduction in numbers of migrants to Australia (a good thing for people who want to migrate to Australia). There will also be expansions in the regional areas in the future which, will lead up to more jobs in those regions & more migration opportunities. Prospective migrants need to target the 65+ points threshold, its always good to be above the minimum requirement. A PR is as good as a citizenship. Those who are trying for it be happy & go for it. People who are coming to Australia on Temporary visas, you just have to wait a little longer for your citizenship. Remember good things happen at the right time & to people who are patient and wait for it . So be positive & hope for the best. 

Regards,

Roy


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I hav been here for almost 10 yrs still not getting PR ( uncertain)..... spending thousands of $$ for fees, taxes and expense to survive here for family and kid....how unfair it is mostly students came here for ofcourse PR.. and Internation students are Golden chickens for Govt to lure for PR, and by end of their study they changed SOL or IELTS requrement or state spons rules...They genuinely wana stay here for best future..

while, at the same time, I saw lot of ozi who just dont wana work and sit llazy and depend on welfare payment.. How its unfair for that...same thing with 457 immigrants..

Is this Aus value who welcome refugee( produced many kids) and kickked of skilled people who contribute gud things, paying taxes for this country....

Its unfair and playing dirty games wid all immigrants....Howmany times they wana prove their english level since before enter in this contry..

Ofcourse govt wants money with selfish attitute from immigrant as PM said this country rely on only immigrants..

Anyway never come on thiis country on Student visa or any other apart from direct PR..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jayptl said:


> I hav been here for almost 10 yrs still not getting PR ( uncertain)..... spending thousands of $$ for fees, taxes and expense to survive here for family and kid....how unfair it is mostly students came here for ofcourse PR.. and Internation students are Golden chickens for Govt to lure for PR, and by end of their study they changed SOL or IELTS requrement or state spons rules...They genuinely wana stay here for best future..



Universities didn't advertise saying come to Australia, we will give you PR. If you came here for study and not for PR, you would have no reason to be disappointed. And no one forced you to spend money for Australia. You paid taxes as millions of other Aus paid taxes, you are not different. It's their country and they have every right to decide what they want. As Aus PM said *It is a privilege and not a right*. That's the problem of some intending immigrants.



> while, at the same time, I saw lot of ozi who just dont wana work and sit llazy and depend on welfare payment.. How its unfair for that...same thing with 457 immigrants..


It's their country and they will decide if they want to support lazy Aussies, it's not you to say what they will do to their citizens. 457 was abused. In SA the unemployment is over 20% (considering people who don't seek job). Many Aussies and PR can't find jobs cos restaurant work, beauty salon manager, hairdresser jobs are being filled with 457.
Some lazy people don't define a whole country. There are lazy people all over the world in every countries.



> Is this Aus value who welcome refugee( produced many kids) and kickked of skilled people who contribute gud things, paying taxes for this country....


This is borderline xenophobia and you should seriously consider your words generalising a whole group based on some. There are lots of great refugees who build worlds and nations. Please google them. America, Australia, and lots of other nations were build on refuges. People didn't choose to be refuges and in today's world it sounds even more appalling. 



> Its unfair and playing dirty games wid all immigrants....Howmany times they wana prove their english level since before enter in this contry..


There is nothing unfair. If one can't speak good English, then perhaps he/she isn't good enough for Australia as Australia expects its citizens to speak in good English. Not everybody goes through English tests multiple times and especially the wife and children of PR may never have to take English tests while becoming PR.



> Ofcourse govt wants money with selfish attitute from immigrant as PM said this country rely on only immigrants..


Well if you don't like the gov and think it's selfish, perhaps you should think why you want to be citizen or PR of such country.



> Anyway never come on thiis country on Student visa or any other apart from direct PR..


Australia has some of the best unis in the world and people will come here to study. If your aim is to get PR, then as I said you shouldn't have come here in the 1st place. If you came to study, then come for study and not PR. This is exactly the complain right wing parties makes and you guys are validating their words and jeopardising the chances of real skilled immigrants.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hey dude its your opinion,, while I just shared my opinion which may help many expats here..

conclusion of my opinion was last line,,, which may help others...

thnx critic me


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

and dude According to Public survey mostly people choose Australia for study( almost 90%) only for PR for kind of your information not of only study... and Aus is not popular for world class university apart from world class marketing of university to Asian countries which led to recently PM visited to India or china for inviting study here and spending money here....

Even people who dont affected this changes dont care abt others migrant

cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

jayptl said:


> I hav been here for almost 10 yrs still not getting PR ( uncertain)..... spending thousands of $$ for fees, taxes and expense to survive here for family and kid....how unfair it is mostly students came here for ofcourse PR.. and Internation students are Golden chickens for Govt to lure for PR, and by end of their study they changed SOL or IELTS requrement or state spons rules...They genuinely wana stay here for best future..
> 
> while, at the same time, I saw lot of ozi who just dont wana work and sit llazy and depend on welfare payment.. How its unfair for that...same thing with 457 immigrants..
> 
> ...


-

Brother, I can understand your anger but the Australian government has every right to implement such policies and none can question them. I feel Australia has now become less lucrative option especially for skilled immigrants & now people might choose Canada as an option(Their cut-off points also reduced recently). Personally, I don't feel any harm in Citizenship test, English test as if one live there for quite some time (4 years at least) then he/she shouldn't be worried about it. It's more like piece of cake for people living there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jayptl said:


> and dude According to Public survey mostly people choose Australia for study( almost 90%) only for PR for kind of your information not of only study... and Aus is not popular for world class university apart from world class marketing of university to Asian countries which led to recently PM visited to India or china for inviting study here and spending money here....
> 
> Even people who dont affected this changes dont care abt others migrant
> 
> cheers


That's the problem as I said, if people didn't came here for PR, they wouldn't be disappointed.

Aus PM is marketing for education not for PR. Every country markets, there is nothing wrong with it, so people should get the education, let's not mix it with PR and get disappointed.

And Aus has some world renowned universities, so you are wrong. USYD, MELB, UNSW, ANU are among the worlds best. If one is planning to get to some low quality no name uni/college just for PR, they are here for PR and not for education and they are the one who will be disappointed.

Lets not bash Aus because things are not going your way. These rules should have been implemented 20 years ago. This would have made immigration easier today and better for high skilled workers and we would be less scrutinised. 

As said lets not come to Aus for PR and then get disappointed. If you paid good money for good education, you won't be worried as then you can take your education to some other countries where they offer PR.

One lesson can be learned from UK where they offered 5 years post graduate work visa. But because anybody with just a signboard and no building can generate offer letter to students (please read the UK education scam of around 2010 I believe), now UK has almost totally made it impossible for people to migrate there. Lets not turn Aus that way, cos it will deny future immigrants.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Is the new policy will affect the people who applied EOI recently? for me i have applied with competent English with 60 points do I have to have a English professional level ?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

I think there will be a lot of procedures in order to be activated this Law , still the parliament doesn't take the decision and pass it , still there is no people sue this law in the court , PM said what he needs , but how to apply is different than how to say. Let's see 

Take in your consideration the next elections if Trunbull will stay or not


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You eoi was for 189/190? You should be OK.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> You eoi was for 189/190? You should be OK.


Yes Sir 

Its 60/189 65/190 as 233913 Biomedical Engineer

i hope English level will not be increased as i struggled to get a competent English. 
Meanwhile i know i have a low chance to be invited but i prefer to have the hope that the cut of will be 60 on July


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well citizenship policy will apply to you and even me. Does not bother me though. I have taken the proposed tests and I did well.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Is the new policy will affect the people who applied EOI recently? for me i have applied with competent English with 60 points do I have to have a English professional level ?


No. It only affects people who are in Australia for 3 years and hoping to get their PR in 1 year. For all overseas migrants, it affects nothing for us. In fact scrapping of 457 will make PR better in the long run.



shacanozo said:


> Yes Sir
> 
> Its 60/189 65/190 as 233913 Biomedical Engineer
> 
> ...


I hope you get invite, only thing I can see is you getting maybe NSW 190. Cos, 189 is not possible for you without 65 and it will not come to 60 may be go higher as there will be huge load in July considering EA is issuing almost everyone these days ET 233914.

I will suggest try PTE-A maybe.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

When applying for a study visa, applicants are required to confirm they meet the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria, that is that they have no intention to remain in Australia after they complete their studies. So the fact that this change affects students who have chosen to remain and apply for a PR visa will get little sympathy from the Australian government. It's possible this may be part of the reason they have changed the rules.

If students have been able to remain and apply for a PR visa, I'd suggest they focus on the positive aspect that they have been able to do this and will eventually be able to apply for citizenship, even if it is later than they originally planned.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No. It only affects people who are in Australia for 3 years and hoping to get their PR in 1 year. For all overseas migrants, it affects nothing for us. In fact scrapping of 457 will make PR better in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I don’t understand why Biomedical is listed under other professional engineer category as engineering technologist 233914?? Do you believe its fare to Biomedical that to divide number of invitations when most of applicants are assessed as ET


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Someone from the panel raised an important point in a recent QandA episode where these changes were discussed:






Some of the proposed changes make no logical sense as to how they would be of any benefit and seem to have political motivations more than anything else.




yousufkhan said:


> -
> the Australian government has every right to implement such policies and none can question them.


I disagree. Changes put forward by the government should at least be in the best interests of Australians and have some clear benefit(even if they affect immigrants negatively).

As many have already raised, this seems to be just another case of politicians pretending to solve problems and taking advantage of people's ignorance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Thanks
> I don’t understand why Biomedical is listed under other professional engineer category as engineering technologist 233914?? Do you believe its fare to Biomedical that to divide number of invitations when most of applicants are assessed as ET


Do you know that Biomedical Engineering are also assessed as ET ? So, lets not talk about what is fair and what is not. There is a reason it is called *Other Engineering Professionals*, cos it is every single other engineering professionals without their own quota. 2339 guys should be thankful that they at least have a quota and not in STSOL hoping for 190. It could have been worse.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a few queries regarding the 'English' requirement when applying for citizenship.

1) Was there any such requirement in the past i.e. before the most recent announcement?

2) Does anyone know if we will have to take the IELTS (or something similar) test again before applying for citizenship? If yes, I think it's silly since they should test one's English language abilities at the time of applying for a PR which they already do. It doesn't make sense to make it a requirement when applying for citizenship since even if someone's English is not up to scratch, and due to that they are not eligible to apply for citizenship, that person can still continue living in the country and will still have to communicate somehow or the other with the other people in the country.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been in this country since last 10 yr,,,,,, PR is still pending,,, Proven my English so many times... again hav to wait 4 yr and reapear IELTS.... haha wt a joke for ignorance and exploitation of migrants.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I have been in this country since last 10 yr,,,,,, PR is still pending,,, Proven my English so many times... again hav to wait 4 yr and reapear IELTS.... haha wt a joke for ignorance and exploitation of migrants.


Where is the news that Perm Residents need to take IELTS after four years?


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Where is the news that Perm Residents need to take IELTS after four years?


immi's site has already been updated

Am I eligible?

*Introducing an English language test, which means applicants will need to demonstrate competent English language listening, speaking, reading and writing skills before being able to sit the citizenship test*


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I have been in this country since last 10 yr,,,,,, PR is still pending,,, Proven my English so many times... again hav to wait 4 yr and reapear IELTS.... haha wt a joke for ignorance and exploitation of migrants.


I've been here 7+ years and have passed the IELTS 4 times (even got a band 9 in my last attempt which was for pr). Several others have done the same after being in the country for so long. Not sure what the point is of having everyone reassess this again (apart from financial gain).

The sad part is the racist/ignorant people praising these politicians on social media as if they've finally made some ground breaking changes that put locals in a better place/somehow protects them from a particular race...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ryan457 said:


> immi's site has already been updated
> 
> Am I eligible?
> 
> *Introducing an English language test, which means applicants will need to demonstrate competent English language listening, speaking, reading and writing skills before being able to sit the citizenship test*


It does not mention IELTS etc till now. Let us see.


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> It does not mention IELTS etc till now. Let us see.


This has been mentioned a couple of times I believe:

IELTS band 6 or equivalent

article


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ryan457 said:


> This has been mentioned a couple of times I believe:
> 
> IELTS band 6 or equivalent
> 
> article


Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ryan457 said:


> I've been here 7+ years and have passed the IELTS 4 times (even got a band 9 in my last attempt which was for pr). Several others have done the same after being in the country for so long. Not sure what the point is of having everyone reassess this again (apart from financial gain).
> 
> The sad part is the racist/ignorant people praising these politicians on social media as if they've finally made some ground breaking changes that put locals in a better place/somehow protects them from a particular race...


I can feel for you, but there are lots of people who can barely speak English and they are PR. I have seen them in Australia. Plus the dependents of PR is not required to prove English before getting PR.

In any case, I hardly doubt the English test will be anything above IELTS 4.5 level difficulty.

I have seen US Citizenship English test and it is not even IELTS 3-4 Level. If you read the news, it said there are people who failed Aus citizenship 40-50 times. While people here told us it is so easy you can finish in 10 mins and you are given like 1-2 hr for it.

Not everybody is as good as us PR since the EOI system came to place. 




rahulreshu said:


> I have a few queries regarding the 'English' requirement when applying for citizenship.
> 
> 1) Was there any such requirement in the past i.e. before the most recent announcement?
> 
> 2) Does anyone know if we will have to take the IELTS (or something similar) test again before applying for citizenship? If yes, I think it's silly since they should test one's English language abilities at the time of applying for a PR which they already do. It doesn't make sense to make it a requirement when applying for citizenship since even if someone's English is not up to scratch, and due to that they are not eligible to apply for citizenship, that person can still continue living in the country and will still have to communicate somehow or the other with the other people in the country.


1. I am not sure but I don't think so.

2. Well I don't think so regarding IELTS. But you may have to take some test designed by them. Also answered above.


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

*Citizenship Question*

Hi all 

Last year I was overseas for four months, Jun - Sep, and this year I am eligible to apply for citizenship. Now the question is, can I apply from July or I need to wait until after Sep? 

Citizenship rule says "no more than 3 months overseas immediately before you want to apply."

My understanding from the above rule is if I apply in July, it will be as if in my last year I wasn't overseas more than three months.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

captainm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Last year I was overseas for four months, Jun - Sep, and this year I am eligible to apply for citizenship. Now the question is, can I apply from July or I need to wait until after Sep?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply from July - but you will also need to meet the requirements relating to the recent changes - so you will need to have less than one year outside Australia in the last 4 years, AND have been a PR for all that time.


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

kaju said:


> Yes, you can apply from July - but you will also need to meet the requirements relating to the recent changes - so you will need to have less than one year outside Australia in the last 4 years, AND have been a PR for all that time.


Thanks for your clarification. I meet all other requirements, just wasn't sure about the 3-month condition.


----------



## ConditionCandy (May 17, 2017)

*New Rules*

Hey guys,

I am planning to apply Citizenship. 

As per the old rules, I am eligible to apply on September 2018 which is exactly 4 years from my date of entry (I came in September 2014).

I am curious to know, as per the current uncertain scenarios where the new rules are yet to come, will I be still eligible for September 2014?

Also, I know they removed the calculator from the website, can I get a link of the citizenship booklet for the online test that they used to have in the website until few weeks ago? Can someone share the link if you have please.

I also would be happy to know any updates on the rules, as in what test (I know some talks are going on here about overall IELTS 6), but that is not certain until the DIBP announce it officially. I know they gona stricten the test too, any updates or booklets on the new test models/sample test links?

Thanks,
Condition Candy


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ConditionCandy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply Citizenship.
> 
> ...


I'd be very surprised if the new conditions are not made law later this year. If you apply for Citizenship before then, your application will be held until DIBP knows whether the law has passed - if it does, your application will be invalid anyway.

But even under the old rules, you say you couldn't apply until September next year - the new law will either be passed or not by the end of this year, so there's not much point in doing anything about applying yet.

Similarly, changes to the Citizenship test are still a matter of discussion. Better to check again at the end of the year, and then you will know when you will be able to apply, and hopefully any changes to the test will be ready then too.


----------



## ConditionCandy (May 17, 2017)

kaju said:


> I'd be very surprised if the new conditions are not made law later this year. If you apply for Citizenship before then, your application will be held until DIBP knows whether the law has passed - if it does, your application will be invalid anyway.
> 
> But even under the old rules, you say you couldn't apply until September next year - the new law will either be passed or not by the end of this year, so there's not much point in doing anything about applying yet.
> 
> Similarly, changes to the Citizenship test are still a matter of discussion. Better to check again at the end of the year, and then you will know when you will be able to apply, and hopefully any changes to the test will be ready then too.



Yes, I am patient, and I knew whether old or gold new one, I can't apply until Sep 2018.

However, was just curious of the changes and tests so that I can prepare myself well ahead of time.

Thanks again for the response.
Condition Candy


----------



## spencerstreetguy (Mar 23, 2016)

*New Rules*

Guys,
Need your opinion in my case ..

Eligible to apply considering old rules : Dec 2014 
Eligible to apply considering new rules : Dec 2016
Applied : May 2017

I am expecting to get some reply regarding test appointment etc in few months . I want to know if they will hold my application to get a confirmation if new rules will become law or not ? If my application is processed before the bill gets approval in parliament , will I have to take additional tests ? Do I need to take English test ? 

If yes, its ridiculous, I am here a PR (189) and have already demonstrated my knowledge of English when I submitted 189 application with 7 band. Doesn't not make any sense to take the test again after working so many years in an Australian org.
English test could be applied to other PR (such as partner visa ) who have not taken an English test earlier.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

spencerstreetguy said:


> Guys,
> Need your opinion in my case ..
> 
> Eligible to apply considering old rules : Dec 2014
> ...


The changes are effective for applications lodged on or after 20 April, and will come into force if passed into law by Parliament later this year, which seems highly likely.

The law (if passed with the present proposals) is expected to be retrospective so DIBP can't process any applications made on or after 20 April 2017, unless the applicant meets the new rules.

So yes, they will hold your application, and won't be able to make a decision until the law is passed or not. If the law is passed and you don't have 4 years Permanent Residence in Australia, your application would be refused, unless the changes are not retrospective.

In terms of whether you need to do an English test at IELTS 6 equivalency - again, this is the proposal, and hasn't been passed yet - it might be, it might not be, or it might be altered to whatever extent.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

dude

Bcoz people came here on direct PR, they dont care about student leading to PR, as Know they will be happy atleast less compettive for other jobs market in Australia for migrant.( nt at all) So I can understand your concern and your thread. And govt wants definately billion $$ market from overseas students and by end of the day they dont get anything. 


And by d way, show me single student who came as study and they dont want PR..apart from 5 to 10% hardly, it doesnt mean students come for PR only here. 

Just chill :fencing:


----------



## ConditionCandy (May 17, 2017)

Guys

As we all are aware about the new rules (Most likely positive to be passed), about the Citizenship test changes and rules, what is mean by community service? 

I want to engage myself in community service so that I am smoothly eligible for citizenship. Can someone throw light and guide me? In my opinion, it is like having a red cross membership, donate some blood one or two times, and or engage in some cancer council and walk 27 kms in an year on cancer day are some examples of community service. Anything on similar lane. Is that so?


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Parents name as applicant*

Hi There,

Recently, I have lodged the Australian Citizenship Application and I have not added any family member as a application in the application. But, after I uploaded my documents, I saw my parents name under my name and I uploaded their documents too. Surprisingly, I can see my parents in the applicant list (!!) even though I have only paid $285 for my self.

Does any one have have any idea about it?

Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mamun088 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Recently, I have lodged the Australian Citizenship Application and I have not added any family member as a application in the application. But, after I uploaded my documents, I saw my parents name under my name and I uploaded their documents too. Surprisingly, I can see my parents in the applicant list (!!) even though I have only paid $285 for my self.
> 
> ...


This is normal. I don't know why it's set up that way but it has no bearing on your application. Obviously your parents will not get citizenship. I think it's just the way the system is set up.


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> This is normal. I don't know why it's set up that way but it has no bearing on your application. Obviously your parents will not get citizenship. I think it's just the way the system is set up.


Many thanks!


----------

